# Music is to this forum's music like a drink is to...



## Stunt21 (Jan 22, 2010)

...Wine? Whisky? Others?

Both are very carefully elaborated drinks, whisky can take many years to be ready or grown, and so with wine, which is an extremely complex drink/world... 

Not long ago I invited a good friend to have a good wine, she's also a good music lover (and a violinist) and she wasn't quite much into the world of wine... (We both are spanish, so...you might know about our wine tradition  ) so our common love and passion came alive and I had to describe it as a symphony which took, in this case, 6 years to be composed, and there was a similitude between all of the steps of the wine creation and the music composition processes. (Maybe a symphony isn't the most correct shape of music for the comparison, but I also had beer and whisky in my blood, I remember...)

What do you think about this? 

Greetings.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I always want to have alchohol discussion in this forum


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry -- even my beloved single malt scotch Glenmorangie, neat, enjoyed with a wafer of 70% cocoa will not compare to the profound physiological and psychological effect of a good music composition. Fortunately I don't have to choose between the two, but my alcohol consumption days are likely over for the forseeable future.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Weston said:


> Sorry -- even my beloved single malt scotch Glenmorangie, neat, enjoyed with a wafer of 70% cocoa will not compare to the profound physiological and psychological effect of a good music composition. Fortunately I don't have to choose between the two, but my alcohol consumption days are likely over for the forseeable future.


Aha, sir! I'll drink to that with a shot of Cognac.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not a big drinker (although we do have some excellent wines in Australia) but give me a good cappucino any day


----------



## Stunt21 (Jan 22, 2010)

Glenmoragie, nice choice... 

And yes, I know about excellent wines in Australia; a friend once was working there and sent me a bottle which I enjoyed quite a lot. Unfortunately he removed all the labels from it, so that everything I could know about it were by myself, and I can't remember where I put the notes about it...Hehe.

And cognac, coffee...Very respectable drinks also, can also be complex =)

Anyway, what I meant with the post was more like a question, (although I agree with Weston; I've tried exceptional wines from private collections, and almost all of the whisky that has come in my way, and there's NO comparison between such and a good dose of Music) kind of "Between all drinks, which one would be for you like our music between all of the music?"

Greetings!


----------

